# My sig thread



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

well i really just started doing this like 2 days ago but here they are

Light Sig:






Stein Sig:





Chrona Sig:





Black Star Sig:





Thompson sisters sig:





Excalibur sig:





Blair Sig:





Please leave feed back if you like any of these and by now i bet you can tell soul eater so i will add more of the characters later =P


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the Black Star one best.

Only Suggestions: Maybe make the border a little thinner, like 3 pixels wide or so. Possibly make the Main text larger. Also with I think you could maybe lower the opacity on your username, but keep it the same size because it looks good (especially on the Black Star sig).

Keep it up, looks great.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks =) I have no idea on how to make a border besides making a box and filling it in....any help with that??


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 12, 2009)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> thanks =) I have no idea on how to make a border besides making a box and filling it in....any help with that??



Filters> Decor > Add Border

it makes a new layer and also adds the thickness to the image on each side so be careful to keep the image 150 pixels high.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks =) i just made my excalibur one so it should be uo soon


----------



## Splych (Jul 13, 2009)

Mhm... Borders are best kept as 1px. It makes it look very clean. 3px, 2px are too thick. Well IMO they are. Haha. Another Blair siggy, xDD. 

The Black Star isn't very visible as it sorta camoflauges with the background. Try using a different font color that will make it stand out. Use a different font then teh ones that come with your computer. Try DaFont. Large selection of fonts... And that's it. Other than that, nice siggys!


----------

